# ISO toddler boy haircut that doesn't look like a miniature businessman!



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

DS has straight hair -- not super thick, either. I think he has to have bangs, otherwise they would literally grow straight into his face. I try to get them to cut it "shaggy," but either they don't get it, or I'm not describing it properly. If anyone has any photos of toddler boys with longer straight hair, I'd love to see!
-Erin


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't have your answer- I am just in the same predicament. My son is 27 months and growing his hair out. It is super straight and hanging in his eyes too, but I hate the haircuts he was getting and i am no good with the shears.
Can't wait for suggestions and/or pics.
I wish I could snap my fingers and it would be longer ( at least past the eyes )
- Kerri


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

We haven't quite decided but we're either going the long haired route or the mohawk route. We've done a mini-fauxhawk on the boy (he's still just a baby though) and it's really adorable but then again I'd love for him to grow it long and then when he's a bit older decide how he wants to keep it.

Though I did go digging for some other toddler haircut pictures and found these:

http://www.casco.net/~mikesell/0123_HaircutPhil2.jpg
http://www.fukushu.com/wonderland2/haircut/haircut1.jpg
http://www.fukushu.com/wonderland2/haircut/haircut7.jpg
(I like the before [haircut1] better than the after!)
http://nacho.princeton.edu/fowler/ki...ucks-thumb.JPG
http://nacho.princeton.edu/fowler/ki...dbox-thumb.JPG
http://www.takoyaki.org/kids/other2/haircut.jpg
http://www.takoyaki.org/kids/other2/lookingup.jpg


----------



## J&G's mom (Mar 19, 2002)

My beautiful strait haired 2.75 yo has a mowhawk, just like his big bro. It is absolutely adorable, if you keep it short enough it's so easy, and when it gets a little longer, you can spike it with some gel and make everyones day.


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

Off to search my photo archives for a good pic of ds as a toddler (he's now 5). He also has stick straight hair, and we kept it long-ish and definitiely not businessman-like. If I can find a good one and figure out how, I will post the link...


----------



## sinistermommy (Oct 2, 2004)

Aye!! I am having this problem too. Daddy has long hair and so we have no issues with letting him have long hair, but in the mean time it just looks so awful! Now I think I want to do a fauxhawk. I odn't know! It doesn't help that I have no idea how to cut hair. I just don't trust anyone enough to take him somewhere, I know he will end up with one of those mini-man haircuts and I hate those! Poor boys! It is so much easier for girls!


----------

